# Treadle Lathe... Rebuild



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, a couple weeks back I found this beautiful lathe out in South Carolina... Seller unwilling to ship but I wanted it and figured I'd see what I could work out.

A member here, captainawesome, really stepped up and helped me out with it. I watched the bid, talked to the seller and ended up winning it for a couple hundred less than I was willing to go - awesome! Sean, captainawesome, was kind enough to meet the seller, pick-up the lathe, palletize it and get it on a truck to me, even got me an awesome price on freight with his commercial account.... and refused any payment for his help! What a nice guy! I owe Sean, big time!

So the lathe has been here a couple weeks and I finally had a little time to play with it today. I had the local saddle shop make a belt for me - it's a bit slack though. I started working on the missing treadle portion today and I have to say it's been rough going.

It sort of works - but the design of my treadle needs some serious mods. The crankshaft has a 6" throw equating to an approx 12" pedal travel! Way to much! I'm going to fixe that over the next couple days and get the belt tightened up a bit. I also have some black smithing to do.

So without further ado here is the lathe - maybe I'll get it working right in the next month or two. I hope!

I guess I need to find some vintage turning tools too...


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That a real cool find. I'm very curious to see this progress.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks pretty neat. Someday!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking lathe- is that persimmon????


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

My Internet wont load large pics right now. But I'm in and following. Looks similar to mine.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Well it's about dang time you got started on this!!! I'm glad everything arrived in the condition it left here in. Were all the parts accounted for?

I considered it a privilege to help save such a beautiful antique, and one that would see new life with continued use at that! Also, I did receive payment in the form of a Louisiana themed gift box, and some sandpaper for sharpening. If you add the advice you've given me about hand tools, and the new friendship that resulted, I'd say I came out ahead!!

Can't wait to follow along with this one, and everyone that saw the lathe during the packaging stage is eager to see it in action as well. I will forward the link on to them!

Sean


----------

